# 2dKh solution for drop checker?



## Big G (19 Jun 2020)

Afternoon everyone,

I'm about to start experimenting with sources of adding co2 to my new(ish) tank.

I have a 2ltr , all-in-one shiny cannister on it's way from Amazon which runs on citric acid, baking soda and water. It has a single stage regulator and bubble counter/non-return valve built in but no solenoid. (Weehey version I think)

My plan is to aim for what might be considered a sub-optimal co2 rate just to slightly assist / make available to the plants in the event that it is currently the limiting factor. I will use a steel u pipe/ diffuser disk arrangement ....for now.

There's no fauna in the tank yet as it's broadly silent cycling....slightly nudged by the odd pinch of fish flake food in the filter chamber.

I'm pretty sure I watched a George Farmer video that said it's possible to take a standard, ready mixed 4dKh solution and dilute it 1:1 to produce a 2dKh solution so I get a green-reagent effect at , very roughly, 15ppm when used in a conventional glass drop checker. For the life of me I cannot find it nor anything other than the most oblique references to this technique anywhere.

I'm pretty sure the diluting solution must be distilled or r/o water but again, can't find it 

Could anyone confirm that this technique is indeed 'a thing' and if it needs distilled water (which I have) or r/o water (that I might be able to buy a small amount of from my LFS)?

Looking at a man whose learning curve in this pasttime is rising faster than it has ever done before and my nog hurts. From, ' Who is this Takashi Amano chap?' to 'Allelology with Diana Walstad' in less than a month.  I'm completely absorbed by this.

Help appreciated, apologies for long preamble. Kind regards,

MG


----------



## JoshP12 (19 Jun 2020)

Hi @Big G,

It’s a wonderful, crazy ride - try to enjoy it. Sometimes it’s hard to!

The idea to make a 2Kh is clever - I may do this as a cross reference to my 4kh.

Yes, dilute your 4dKh 1:1 distilled water to make a 2Dkh. You will literally be mixing the amount of carbonates in your 4kh with water that has none - halving it via 1:1 gives you that 2Kh.

Distilled is good to have on hand - when and if you decide to mix dosing solutions from salts, It’s a good idea to use it Instead of tap water (depending on your water of course and what you want).

EDIT: I forgot to mention: baking soda (nahco3)in distilled water with measurements fromhttps://rotalabutterfly.com/ and a drop or two of bromothymol blue indicator when you mix the DC solution does the trick too.

Josh


----------



## Big G (19 Jun 2020)

Think I might have found the answer here;

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/drop-checker-solution.61147/


JoshP12 said:


> Hi @Big G,
> 
> It’s a wonderful, crazy ride - try to enjoy it. Sometimes it’s hard to!
> 
> ...



Thanks Josh,

I made it up as outlined above and honestly, it’s pretty pale/ lacking in any real saturation. Guess I’m halving the pigment density along with the BBlue solution. It’s ok but, well, not great. Your other suggestion is a good one and solves that issue I believe. I couldn’t find it on rotalabutterfly but found the formula elsewhere. Only problem is it needs BIG amounts of distilled water, sub-gram quantities of BSoda and Sub-millilitre measurements of BBlue. One for further down the line I think , but thank you 

I haven’t really looked at EI as I’m trying to put together a basic regime that my partner can do - post lockdown -  that’s not too much of a P in the A for her if I’m not around with work and I believe EI needs frequent macro- micro nutrient splits. Truth is, I need to read it through properly  as I,ve probably got the wrong end of the stick on that. So much stuff to learn ! Love it. 

In the same vein that’s why I’m looking at passive co2 at low ppm. Also need to think about a solenoid for this rig if it’s technically possible. I believe it is but is it possible FOR ME.....hmmm

There‘s a few nano regulators that run 5/8” x 18 UNF thread, one-hit canisters that are easy to swap out without scaring the life out of her but the supplier wants a small fortune for them. I’m trying to confirm that 5/8”x 18 UNF marries up with M16x1.5 paintball 88g one-hit canisters as the paintball 88’s are a third of the price but the whole thread pitch/ imperial to metric thing is a minefield and not something I want to mess with. If I see proof of someone running a nano regulator designed for the UNF standard with a M16x1.5 I’ll be convinced. Until then, I keep searching.

 I’ve got a full double gauge Co2Art pro-se rig ready to roll on a bigger set up but might buy a sodastream adaptor and bottle and run it on this tank if the shiny Weehey canister is a blind alley. Big rig for a 5 USG Fluval spec though so it’s a hell of a waste of top drawer, expensive  kit to get 15ppm in 19litres especially when I was banking it for a bells and whistles 600-size ’scaper type tank down the line 

Meanwhile, back to fishing out algae while I wait for maturation to take hold. I even like doing that if I’m honest.

Thanks again Josh,

all the best

BG


----------



## jaypeecee (19 Jun 2020)

Hi @Big G,

If you go down the distilled water route, it's worth getting it from a reputable supplier. This is where I get mine from:

https://www.buydistilledwater.co.uk

Don't worry, I'm not on commission! And, there are other suppliers.

JPC


----------



## EA James (20 Jun 2020)

Hi @Big G that was my original post, I emailed co2art to ask them as the solution i got in my kit was pre mixed. They didn't recommend the 50/50 mix and said the solution was calibrated for 30ppm so to leave it. 
I've set mine up so the drop checker is a greeny blue, not accurate i know but at least i know its under 30ppm and it'll do for now.

I'll now wait for someone to tell me I've cocked up 😂

Cheers, James


----------



## JoshP12 (20 Jun 2020)

EA James said:


> Hi @Big G that was my original post, I emailed co2art to ask them as the solution i got in my kit was pre mixed. They didn't recommend the 50/50 mix and said the solution was calibrated for 30ppm so to leave it.
> I've set mine up so the drop checker is a greeny blue, not accurate i know but at least i know its under 30ppm and it'll do for now.
> 
> I'll now wait for someone to tell me I've cocked up 😂
> ...



Woah! Thanks for sharing this info.

It may be more reliable to make your own brew then, if this 2KH is your desire - not you but "you". 

Josh


----------



## Big G (20 Jun 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Big G,
> 
> If you go down the distilled water route, it's worth getting it from a reputable supplier. This is where I get mine from:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay,

that’s really helpful. I wouldn’t like to admit how much I paid for 500ml off Amazon 

all the best

BG


----------



## Big G (20 Jun 2020)

EA James said:


> Hi @Big G that was my original post, I emailed co2art to ask them as the solution i got in my kit was pre mixed. They didn't recommend the 50/50 mix and said the solution was calibrated for 30ppm so to leave it.
> I've set mine up so the drop checker is a greeny blue, not accurate i know but at least i know its under 30ppm and it'll do for now.
> 
> I'll now wait for someone to tell me I've cocked up 😂
> ...



Cheers James,

that’s good of you to come back with that. Agree. Until such time as I’m ready to get micro calibrated scales and pipette - bluey/green in the standard 4khd solution is the best shot. Mines Co2Art as well - nicked from the Pro-Se kit my other half bought me for my birthday.  Bugger of a thing to fill due to surface tension which blocks the narrow neck eh? Very cute and discreet though. Well made.

all the best
BG


----------



## Big G (20 Jun 2020)

JoshP12 said:


> Woah! Thanks for sharing this info.
> 
> It may be more reliable to make your own brew then, if this 2KH is your desire - not you but "you".
> 
> Josh


Yep, that’s the future, for sure. One batch of that formula will top up multiple drop-checkers for years, providing it doesn’t perish or something.

all the best

BG


----------



## Big G (23 Jun 2020)

For info- anybody using the CoArt Drop Checker Kit (and probably any other kit as well) Daresay its on the websites too;

Sitting here on the phone waiting to be mugged on an insurance renewal of my own volition I noticed the packet that the kit came in. On the underside there is a little printed chart with guide colours for the solution and what ph this gives. It's then just a matter of transposing that along with the reference 4dkh to the co2/ph/kh table. Interestingly, by this chart, a mid-green pigment gives a ph of 6.8 which on Tom Barrs chart scans as 19ppm. Similarly, ph6.5 (lime green) scans as 30.1ppm and ph7.1 (blue/green) gives a saturation of just 9.1 ppm. If the purpose of the drop checker is to isolate a known 4dkh and expose it to no other influences than co2 vapour then there are some interesting conclusions that can be drawn. First and foremost for me is......always look at the bottom of the box  BG

BG


----------

